# Great kids trip



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

My two little nieces have been begging me to take them to Sargent, so with the mild weather I thought this would be a perfect weekend.
When we got here last night I took them to go catch a few trout under the lights and they had a blast.
Got to the beach around 10am with the hopes of them getting to fight a big fish and we weren't disappointed. We starting catching fish as soon as I got the rods in the water. After both girls landed a nice drum they decided they would rather play than fish, so the rest of us had to pick up their slack. We landed several more drum and reds before we called it a day. We would have fished longer but both the girls "Accidentally" got wet, even after I told them to stay out of the water, so we had to go when they started getting cold.
The fish were in the second gut, but because of the high tide I was having to wade out about knee deep to cast just to reach them.
Remember to take a kid fishing every chance you get.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

few more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Osprey


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Can't believe it is shorts in January, great trip!


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Is that an osprey? did he find his own food or did he snatch up your catch?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

the toninator said:


> Is that an osprey? did he find his own food or did he snatch up your catch?


They catch their own. It looked like that one had a speck when it flew over, but it's hard to tell from the pictures.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Can't believe it is shorts in January, great trip!


Global Warming?:smile:


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice trip.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice!


----------

